# Food Stuck in Beardies Throat



## kyle217 (Dec 17, 2008)

We fed our beardie some crickets (around 20-25) yesterday at 3:30pm. After that we went out to do some shopping. No more than 2.5 hours later when we got home, we checked on Fenix only to find that her lower throat area was huge! I mean i've seen this area swollen after eating before but that usually disapears after 5-10 minutes. Initially it startled us and we were searching the internet frantically for information only to find pretty much nothing to go on. I investigated a little further and opened her mouth to have a look and I can clearly see a pile of Veg just sitting at the front of her throat (I can only assume that there is a lot more underneath, causing the bulge). Other than this she is acting perfectly normal, shes active, showing no signs of stress, moving between her basking & low temperature zones as normal and has shown no hostility while i've been prodding & massaging her throat to help it down (I read this might help), so I'm almost positive it isn't causing her any pain. She is also having no problems breathing.

We left her for the night based on her showing no other signs of anything serious. She is exactly the same today. I have now rang my local herp vet and spoke to him direct. After explaining the situation he told me that it is quite common for this to happen and it may only be startling to us because she is still young (shes just over 4 months old). His point was that because she is exhibiting normal behaviour in everything else and showing no signs of stress that we should observe her for the weekend as she will most likely swallow it when she's ready. If theres no change, bring her in on monday so he can investigate.

So the reason for my post is that I'm wondering if anybody on here has experienced the same thing? If anybody knows anything I can do to help or if i'm worrying over nothing.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Maybe try syringing a little water down her throat. As this should make her swallow without putting any more food in. x


----------



## kyle217 (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok thanks, I will try that.


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

yeh hun would prob give her a bath try and get her to drink my male did this once kept his food in his mouth unsure why hun after around an hour it was gone tho,maybe try offering food see what she does:flrt:


----------



## lizardlover (Oct 19, 2006)

Bit confused as you said you fed crix but saw veg that looked like it was lodged. Could be that she just had a binge and ate far to much at once and needs to digest it, but yes id agree try and make sure she has some water as that will aid her in her digestion


----------



## kyle217 (Dec 17, 2008)

She has Veg readily available in her Viv. I think she probably did have a binge after she ate the crix. I've just rang my partner and shes going to try giving her some water now.


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Let us know how you get on x


----------



## lizardlover (Oct 19, 2006)

ah then that might explain it cool once u get used to doing it its quite easy to get water in their mouths via syringe or something similar


----------



## kyle217 (Dec 17, 2008)

She is fine now. The water helped and she digested the rest over the next day. I put some locusts in for her and she couldn't resist them so I think that prompted her to swallow the rest as well.

And after that relief I come back from shopping to find my dog has decided to knock 2 tubs of crix off the table and let them loose upon the house! 3 Hours of cricket hunting later... lol. Comes with the territory i guess.

Anyway, thanks for the advice guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

good luck with the crix hunt lol... glad to hear your bd is better  x


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

ahh thats good news hun they can never resist locusts good luck with the crickets tho he he :flrt:


----------

